# Kioti Dk45 Road Trip ???



## BigAl RIP

I want a cab model with all the goodies . So I made the call to get pricing for a new 2014 DK45 with cab and backhoe/loader . All quick disconnect . 


Waiting to hear back and if the price is even close I am heading for Donna Texas for a break from this cold weather and bringing it back with me . I figure 8 days to go and return .

I was going to just buy the loader but the old backhoe will not hook up to the new 2014 models . 

Here is what it looks like .


----------



## bczoom

Nice tractor.  You have to go to Texas to get one?!??!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Gee Allen wished I had the time, I would love to come on down and help a brother out.


----------



## Melensdad

Why not just buy a cab for your current DK45 and have it installed?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> Why not just buy a cab for your current DK45 and have it installed?


 
I had thought of that but its 10 years old and I would really like a new one .$6000 for just a cab is hard to get my money out of on a 2004 model .
Rivera Tractor in Texas has the best prices I have ever seen for a kioti . I saved over $8000 on the last one I bought from them over my local dealer .
I need a road trip anyway so 8 days without snow would be great !!!!
If we can even get close , I think I will do it .

 Besides, I can sell my old one and get most of what I paid for it back !!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Wow, didn't realize yours is already 10yrs old. I remember when you bought it!

We are getting old.


----------



## grizzer

Congrats on finally deciding. 

The DOT wants a medical card for trailers over 10K lbs crossing state lines + maybe DOT inspection stickers. 

No logs, CDL, IFTA stuff unless you bust over 26K gross combined. 

Farm tags are no longer the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I just got my first bid on a new tractor . 
Here is what I want :

*2014 Kioti DK45SE with cab . 12 speed trans . brush guard . Backhoe . 72" front loader with quick connect bucket . 2 rear remotes for hydraulic .*

First bid just came in at $35000. 
Waiting on 2 more at this time before I decide what to do .

In 2004 I paid $25500. for this same tractor without the cab and a sun roof in its place . I figure that cab is a $5000 option so the prices have not gone up that much in 10 years .

Another option is a new kioti cab has been located that will bolt to my DK45 . Price is $1500 but it needs set of doors . I could modify a set of jeep doors to make it work .
That may be the better route .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dang Allen you are old enough you deserve a nice new tractor dig into those pockets and get your self one.


----------



## JimVT

get a quote from Oregon they have no  sales tax


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

JimVT said:


> get a quote from Oregon they have no  sales tax



Shhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> . .  .
> 
> Another option is a new kioti cab has been located that will bolt to my DK45 . Price is $1500 but it needs set of doors . I could modify a set of jeep doors to make it work .
> That may be the better route .



Why not order actual replacement doors that fit, instead of adapting a set of jeep doors that may take a lot of work to make properly fit?

I'm looking at cabs for my tractor, Curtis makes a cab for my model, which is one frame size smaller than yours.  Cost new is roughly $5-$6000 for the cab, installed.  But that is a full hard cab, window wiper, removable side doors, opening rear window, fan, etc.  In cold weather it would be a nice feature, not sure I'd like it in the summer, even with an AC unit installed since I really like open air tractors.

My guess is that Curtis or Sims make the cab for your tractor.  If you found the basic cab without doors, figure out what company made it and contact them for a set of proper doors.


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> I had thought of that but its 10 years old and I would really like a new one .$6000 for just a cab is hard to get my money out of on a 2004 model .
> Rivera Tractor in Texas has the best prices I have ever seen for a kioti . I saved over $8000 on the last one I bought from them over my local dealer .
> I need a road trip anyway so 8 days without snow would be great !!!!
> If we can even get close , I think I will do it .
> 
> Besides, I can sell my old one and get most of what I paid for it back !!!!!!



I just sold a 2004 John Deere 32hp tractor for $18,100.  Again, more than I paid for it to begin with.  That's the only reason that I don't buy from what is now the closest dealer to me; a new Kioti dealer! 

They may catch on around here finally.  We had 3 dealers just over 10 years ago and every one went out of business.  The best one was nothing more than a larger sized road-side dealer.  This new Kioti dealership is an existing, and very well respected, long time dealer who just took on the Kioti franchise.  I'd say his biggest battle is going to be the tremendous resale value and deep new discounts from our local John Deere and Kubota dealers.  Being a fantastic dealer really gets people in to look, but when the price is about the same as the other two I mentioned, it seems like he has had the same tractors on his lot for quite a while.

I live in a very predominant Dutch and German heritage area.  When they, like me, have experienced basically a net-zero cost of ownership over the last several decades with John Deere and Kubota, it's going to take some aggressive pricing to make the new Kioti franchise work here IMHO.  If it's closer Al, I'd be happy to give you the dealer's name and number.  I've purchased quite a bit from him in the past since he is the local Stihl and Toro dealer as well.  Without a doubt a great guy and I would have to say that his service is every bit as good as his competition.  You need to let him know he needs to _discount_ deeply for a while if he is going to make it.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo you bring up a good point.  We now have a local Kioti dealer in the county and he's actually at the edge of my town.  Its a large, well established, multi-branch heavy equipment dealer.  They brought in Kioti as their tractor line, its the smallest, lightest equipment they sell.  I see the same 4 Kioti tractors parked out front.  They have been there for a year?  The Kioti dealership is within a 1/4 mile of a very well established Kubota & Cub Cadet dealer and about 300 feet away from a large John Deere dealer.

Honestly never checked the prices of the Kiotis because they started selling them after I had already purchased my Bobcat.  But if the same machines are sitting and sitting and sitting on the lot then my guess is that they are not priced low enough to attract the buyers away from the more established brands.

Now honestly I'm glad they brought in the Kioti line since my Bobcat tractor is simply a white painted clone of the Kioti machines so now I have a local source for filters, belts, etc.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Dargo you bring up a good point.  We now have a local Kioti dealer in the county and he's actually at the edge of my town.  Its a large, well established, multi-branch heavy equipment dealer.  They brought in Kioti as their tractor line, its the smallest, lightest equipment they sell.  I see the same 4 Kioti tractors parked out front.  They have been there for a year?  The Kioti dealership is within a 1/4 mile of a very well established Kubota & Cub Cadet dealer and about 300 feet away from a large John Deere dealer.
> 
> Now honestly I'm glad they brought in the Kioti line since my Bobcat tractor is simply a white painted clone of the Kioti machines so now I have a local source for filters, belts, etc.



I'm sure you know that I'm honestly very glad to have a local Kioti dealership.  You probably recall when I shopped a DK90 before I bought a JD 5525.  The cab on the JD was about 50% larger, I had a local dealer, and the price literally was just a small amount less than the Kioti quote I got.  Obviously, you know which I bought.  When I wanted a smaller tractor with mid-mount mower, hydro drive, loader and backhoe, I never even bothered with getting a quote from the Kioti dealer because of their steep price.

Since there probably are not but maybe a dozen or so Kioti tractors in a 50 mile radius of where I live, it sure seems like fertile ground for a really good Kioti dealer to sell a lot of tractors.  Again, this is JMHO, but it seems this new Kioti dealer is following what the next nearest Kioti dealer is doing and that is going for the home run on each sale.  With JD and Kubota being extremely well established here for several decades, and thousands within a 50 mile radius, it just seems to me like this new (and honestly very, very nice looking) Kioti dealership is going to have to basically sell close to cost for a few years to gain some market share and get people used to seeing some in use before he can start going for big profits.

Here is a link to this new dealer Straub.  Personally I think it's a *huge* step up from the old yard barn dealers along the roadside.  Scott, the owner, has been absolutely fantastic with customer service for at least 20 years.  Anyone else think he needs to get "right" on his new Kioti pricing to make a successful entry into a competitive local market?  He has the great reputation and certainly has a nicer physical dealership than any previous Kioti dealer around here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Kubota wanted 41,500 for the same size Kubota tractor equal to the DK45 TLB I bought for $25,500 I purchased in 2004 . Quite a $$$ difference .
I have owned both Kubota and Kioti as well as JD's and can honestly say that you are buying the Kubota/JD brand name as both are good tractors but the Kubota/JD is no better than the Kioti in my opinion and I have put 1000's of hours on a Kubota/JD too. 
I don't deal with Garage size tractor dealers . They are established large multi tractor dealers with a large parts and repair dept .

Heres a test I would like you to do . Get a price from your JD or Kubota dealer for a equally equipped based on these specs .
Equal in size and HP to a 2014 DK45SEC 
4X4
45 horse power
Enclosed cab with radio ,lights, heater and AC 
6' quick attach bucket loader
8.5' detachable backhoe with a 24" bucket
Brush/grill guard 
R-4 loaded tires 
Two aux rear hydraulic remotes 
12x12 speed transmission 
Rear and mid PTO 
4 year warranty 

with a out the door price of :

*$34,195. *


*Ain't gonna happen !*


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, and this is what I saw 10 years ago when you bought your first Kioti.  And it seems that things have not changed.  Pricing is VERY REGIONAL.

I bought my Bobcat (Kioti clone) for the same reasons you bought your Kioti.  I could not justify the price difference.  My local Kubota dealer is very proud of his prices.  Ditto my New Holland dealer.   My closest Bobcat dealer was very willing to give me a great deal.  As I said, not sure what my local Kioti guy is doing because I've not checked, but the tractors are parked and sitting in the same spot for the past year+.

Honestly I still believe that the Case/New Holland tractors have the best ergonomics.  The Kubotas the best engines.  But for the hours that I put on a machine, its not worth the added cost to me to pay their high prices.  The Bobcat does everything I need and probably more, is comfortable enough too.


----------



## Dargo

Al, I'm *not* knocking Kioti.  However, in the past, I proved over and over that I could buy a JD or Kubota for roughly the same price as a Kioti at my 'local' dealers.  With that being the case along with the fact that I generally didn't used to keep a tractor more than 3-5 years and Kioti tractors basically had no resale value and I mostly made money when I sold my JD or Kubota tractors, it was a no brainer.

My point is that, even with a great reputation and a nice dealership, I really don't think the new Kioti dealer by me has much of a chance when his pricing is on par with the fiercely competitive local JD and Kubota dealers.  I doubt I'll be in the market for a tractor anytime in the next 10 years or more.  Also, in my personal experience, I really disliked the one cab tractor I had with a backhoe.  For me, it was a real PIA to use the backhoe so I basically never used it.  I found it easier and about the same cost to just buy a backhoe.

Lately, I've come to realize (sort of like how it took me actual experience to realize that a ZTR mower is far, far better for mowing than any tractor with a mower) that small rubber tracked excavators are much more productive at digging than a  standard backhoe.  I have a 100hp track loader _and_ a 92hp 4X4 tractor with 1 yard buckets on them, so I really don't need the bucket on a stand alone backhoe either.  I just got this Tak for my future digging duties.  I just sold the JD 4310 that had a backhoe and will sell the Takeuchi TB145 excavator now that I bought a larger model with a factory cab.

Anyway, if anything, I've found that it is definitely a fact that Kioti pricing varies greatly within different areas.  I just strongly feel that, in my area, with basically no Kioti tractors on the ground working, the new dealer will not be successful when he simply tries to 'match' John Deere and Kubota tractor prices when those two brands have two or three decades of presence in this area.  Bob will certainly verify that I do not have any issues with Kioti tractors.  However, given the above facts with pricing and resale, there are basically no Kioti owners in my area.  IMHO, it's going to take this new dealer getting aggressive with his pricing to successfully break into this market.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> Allen, and this is what I saw 10 years ago when you bought your first Kioti. And it seems that things have not changed. Pricing is VERY REGIONAL.
> 
> I bought my Bobcat (Kioti clone) for the same reasons you bought your Kioti. I could not justify the price difference. My local Kubota dealer is very proud of his prices. Ditto my New Holland dealer. My closest Bobcat dealer was very willing to give me a great deal. As I said, not sure what my local Kioti guy is doing because I've not checked, but the tractors are parked and sitting in the same spot for the past year+.
> 
> Honestly I still believe that the Case/New Holland tractors have the best ergonomics. The Kubotas the best engines. But for the hours that I put on a machine, its not worth the added cost to me to pay their high prices. The Bobcat does everything I need and probably more, is comfortable enough too.


 


Dargo said:


> Al, I'm *not* knocking Kioti. However, in the past, I proved over and over that I could buy a JD or Kubota for roughly the same price as a Kioti at my 'local' dealers. With that being the case along with the fact that I generally didn't used to keep a tractor more than 3-5 years and Kioti tractors basically had no resale value and I mostly made money when I sold my JD or Kubota tractors, it was a no brainer.
> 
> My point is that, even with a great reputation and a nice dealership, I really don't think the new Kioti dealer by me has much of a chance when his pricing is on par with the fiercely competitive local JD and Kubota dealers. I doubt I'll be in the market for a tractor anytime in the next 10 years or more. Also, in my personal experience, I really disliked the one cab tractor I had with a backhoe. For me, it was a real PIA to use the backhoe so I basically never used it. I found it easier and about the same cost to just buy a backhoe.
> 
> Lately, I've come to realize (sort of like how it took me actual experience to realize that a ZTR mower is far, far better for mowing than any tractor with a mower) that small rubber tracked excavators are much more productive at digging than a standard backhoe. I have a 100hp track loader _and_ a 92hp 4X4 tractor with 1 yard buckets on them, so I really don't need the bucket on a stand alone backhoe either. I just got this Tak for my future digging duties. I just sold the JD 4310 that had a backhoe and will sell the Takeuchi TB145 excavator now that I bought a larger model with a factory cab.
> 
> Anyway, if anything, I've found that it is definitely a fact that Kioti pricing varies greatly within different areas. I just strongly feel that, in my area, with basically no Kioti tractors on the ground working, the new dealer will not be successful when he simply tries to 'match' John Deere and Kubota tractor prices when those two brands have two or three decades of presence in this area. Bob will certainly verify that I do not have any issues with Kioti tractors. However, given the above facts with pricing and resale, there are basically no Kioti owners in my area. IMHO, it's going to take this new dealer getting aggressive with his pricing to successfully break into this market.


 
No I do understand what you are saying . My local Kubots dealer was one of the largest in California at the time and a real bitch to deal with . She kept her prices high and would turn in any other dealer that sold a Kubota tractor in her sales area .
She even told me not to try or I would be sorry . I did try and not one dealer in the whole damn state would talk to me about a new Kubota once they new where I lived . It put a real sour taste in my mouth for Kubota after that happened .
Kubota and JD do have a better resale market and that's a fact . 
What I found was the percentage of resale verus the new price of all 3 tractors brands was about the same .I paid less for the Kioti , resold it for less than a equally equipped higher priced Kubota that cost more new and resold for more used . BUT < The percentage of return was about the same for me .

I think with any tractor brand a person needs to get 3 bids on each brand model to keep everyone honest . I let the dealers know up front that I am a serious cash buyer and that I am shopping for the best bang for my buck . They get one chance .

There is no doubt if I go with a new Tractor , it will be the Kioti . People say that Kioti copied Kubota in the design and upgraded the problems they had on certain units . I can completely agree with that statement as every issue I had with my Kubota was addressed and made better on the Kioti .
My only issue on the Kioti is the need to have more roll back on the original bucket design . Kioti corrected that on the later models. 
Now ,,,,if I can get them to throw in a air cushion controlled adjustable seat for the same price , I'll really be happy > That's only about a $900 custom upgrade .
It does come with a cup holder for free !!!!!


----------



## Dargo

If I were in your area, I wouldn't consider a Kubota. Like you; do I think Kioti copied Kubota, obviously. Do I think they could have picked a better company to copy?  Probably not IMHO. That all just leads to my frustration as to the fact that Kioti has never been a realistic option for me. The past dealers were roadside ripoff artists. The new dealer just needs to understand marketing better.  When over 90% of his customers have never heard of Kioti and he prices similar to JD and Kubota, I just don't see him making it. I'd hate to see another Kioti dealer go under (or drop the brand) here. 

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Melensdad

Just curious, but since Bobcat is Kioti, have you priced Bobcat?


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> Just curious, but since Bobcat is Kioti, have you priced Bobcat?



I tried that when my buddy bought a new Kioti couple years back. The closest 2 Bobcat dealers would get to the same damn machine only different colors was $1800 .......... I even told them the price we got on the Kioti, they didn't even want to try to match.


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> I tried that when my buddy bought a new Kioti couple years back. The closest 2 Bobcat dealers would get to the same damn machine only different colors was $1800 .......... I even told them the price we got on the Kioti, they didn't even want to try to match.



But since pricing seems to be so regional it might be worth a try for Allen


----------



## Melensdad

*NEVER MIND* looks like Bobcat is no longer selling them!

_Five years ago, Bobcat described its decision to sell compact tractors as “a move intended to expand its number one market position in compact equipment.”

In an exclusive statement to Rural Lifestyle Dealer, Bobcat says it is not renewing its OEM agreement with Daedong Industrial to market compact tractors under the Bobcat brand.

*Bobcat’s statement:*

Five years ago, Bobcat entered into the compact tractor market, using an outside vendor to manufacture the tractors, and branding the tractors under the Bobcat name. The five-year contract with our tractor supplier is ending, and we are not going to renew it. We have made the decision to exit the tractor business and focus on our core products.

Bobcat will continue to serve the acreage owner and personal use market segments with products like utility vehicles, utility work machines and skid steer loaders. Bobcat is also a market leader in buildings and grounds and landscaping market segments. We will continue to serve those market segments with our core products.
​_​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Tractors are great but if money was no issue I'd get an AWS Bobcat A770.  That's my dream machine.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> *NEVER MIND* looks like Bobcat is no longer selling them!
> 
> _Five years ago, Bobcat described its decision to sell compact tractors as “a move intended to expand its number one market position in compact equipment.”
> 
> In an exclusive statement to Rural Lifestyle Dealer, Bobcat says it is not renewing its OEM agreement with Daedong Industrial to market compact tractors under the Bobcat brand.
> 
> *Bobcat’s statement:*
> 
> Five years ago, Bobcat entered into the compact tractor market, using an outside vendor to manufacture the tractors, and branding the tractors under the Bobcat name. The five-year contract with our tractor supplier is ending, and we are not going to renew it. We have made the decision to exit the tractor business and focus on our core products.
> 
> Bobcat will continue to serve the acreage owner and personal use market segments with products like utility vehicles, utility work machines and skid steer loaders. Bobcat is also a market leader in buildings and grounds and landscaping market segments. We will continue to serve those market segments with our core products.
> ​_



I think it was stupid to even try to pull the wool over peoples eyes. Maybe 25 years ago but not today .........


----------



## BigAl RIP

DAMN ! The Tractor dealer just called me with news that NOT ONE "new DK45SEC with a 12 speed"  is available in the system at this time . He is now checking other dealers .50 horsepower and bigger are still available.
Decisions,,, decisions


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

why not jump to a 50 horse model than maybe you can go back to waffles for breakfast ,you will  than have the hp to haul around any extra weight you may put on


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:


> DAMN ! The Tractor dealer just called me with news that NOT ONE "new DK45SEC with a 12 speed" is available in the system at this time . He is now checking other dealers .50 horsepower and bigger are still available.
> Decisions,,, decisions


 

_*    YAHOOOO!!!!*_ The Kioti  Dealer just gained a customer for life !!
 He knows I am waiting for the outcome of my medical test before deciding to buy a new unit . I was very open with him about that .

    This morning he called me and said that he had talked with the big boys at Kioti and they have decided to import another 24 DK45SEC TLB before cutting off this years models . He told me the 24 units will all be spoken for by the time they arrive and that He reserved one in my name !!!! 

    No sales pressure , if I cannot take delivery than he can release the order to someone else with no penalty . He told me to take care of my medical issue and wished me the best . Said that the tractor would  be waiting it I decided to take it .
*Man, that is service !!!*

  Man,,,, this guy has bent over backwards to get me the best deal I have seen and do all  this too . He knew I really wanted a non turbo unit .


   Yesterday , I had called Kubota and they did not even make a tractor with my requirements .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the guy is ambitious wished some of our dealers around here were like that


----------



## Dargo

Snowtrac Nome said:


> the guy is ambitious wished some of our dealers around here were like that



Ditto!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Called the dealer yesterday and put my new tractor on hold . I just can't purchase it until these health issues are cleared up  that are ongoing with me . 
 The old DK45TLB  does everything I have ever asked of it . I'll just have to wait a bit for my new cab model that I been drooling over .


----------



## 300 H and H

Yes Alan get your health situation sorted out and then take the plunge...

I wish I could buy a field tractor for the kinda money you guys are talking about. The last one I bought new was a 290 hp front wheel assist weighting in at about 26K lbs.. It listed for $275K.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

300 H and H said:


> Yes Alan get your health situation sorted out and then take the plunge...
> 
> I wish I could buy a field tractor for the kinda money you guys are talking about. The last one I bought new was a 290 hp front wheel assist weighting in at about 26K lbs.. It listed for $275K.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


That is peanuts to a corn farmer....


----------

